# Sage or sage oil?



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Has anyone used either fresh sage or essential sage oil to aid in drying off? I know human females sometimes use it but am wondering about it's effectiveness or possible issues with goats.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've used sage to help, and it does. don't use on pregnant goats as it can cause labour.

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/87-2/natural_goat_medicine/

herb dosage goes by the WEIGHT of the creature:

*Up to 5#* get 1/16th tsp (except in very small animals like hamsters, etc)
*5-10#* get 1/8th tsp
*10-20#* get 1/4 tsp
*20-75# *get 1/4 - 1/2 tsp; 
*75-150#* get 1/2 tsp - 1 tsp; 
*150-200# *get 1 1/2 tsp; 
and you *bump up the dose by 1/2 tsp for each additional 50#*.

I would give twice a day with her food for a few days and see if it's helping


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> I've used sage to help, and it does. don't use on pregnant goats as it can cause labour.
> 
> http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/87-2/natural_goat_medicine/
> 
> ...


Thanks! Are these dosages for dry herb or for essential oil?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

dry herb. I'm not sure with essential oils. let me take a look around and see what I can find. 

all I know about essential oils is not to use administer orally unless it SPECIFICALLY says that it's edible. you can also make a tincture out of the dry herbs, which you don't have to give as much (a few drops), but it does take some waiting time.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

just looked it up...doesn't look like using sage oil orally is a good idea..... if I were you, I'd either stick with the herbs or make a tincture.

http://www.essentialoils.co.za/essential-oils/sage.htm


----------

